# New to Martial Arts



## Bethrezen (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, i live in Istanbul and will start a martial art (i had an operation in my leg that prevents me from doing any sports for 3 months) soon. Unlike what most people think here is a martial arts heaven, besides silat and escrima (thought with Wing Tsun) every martial art is avaiable. I want to learn an "art of war" with defense against weap&#305;ns (knives, blades..), use of weapons etc. rathen than a sport-type. I thought about Krav Maga but it is 18+, then i think about Ninjutsu, Wing Tsun or BJJ. What do you think?


----------



## seasoned (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome, the important thing is to start in something. Once you get a feel for it, you can pick and choose better.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bethrezen (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks. Well, i learned Aikido and was an Orange belt, then the sports club closed, and i started Karate (was yellow belt), but then we moved to another location so i want to learn a new martial art. I really liked Aikido and Karate, but now i want to learn some martial art a bit more "martial".


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

Again, as most have said & will say give them all a shot and see if you can relate to the training philosophy of the Art & the Instructor. Gauge how the other students progression range & differ this will give you atleast an idea of what you can obtain averagely in a given period of time. (take note average, so you can accel or not based on that time period as well)

And ask a lot of questions, I know some facilities may look down on this at times. But it's your right to ask questions til you feel comfortable enough to start classes. And even then ask questions, its the best way to understand the given art other than practice of that art.

So I'll go ahead and live it with that.

Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome! I'd say that silat and escrima are great choices for weapons defense.


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 7, 2009)

look a schools in your area. you find a school focused on Karate, but also has self-defense aspect


----------



## still learning (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, JUDO...more than you think...very hands on training...research this further....NOT just for sports...there is the combat side too...

Aloha

PS: They have knife defense trainning too...NOT all schools..


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 4, 2009)

may I recomend Kali/Eskrima, and/or Muai Thai?


----------

